# Horizon yacht charters



## serenade 2 (May 17, 2002)

Anyone have experience with this company. It has been recommended by a broker for a BVI bareboat


----------



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

My wife and I chartered with Horizon out of Grenada last year (July/2003) and had a good experience. We chartered a Catalina 380 which was a fine boat except for the refrigeration.


----------



## rickmerrill (Aug 19, 2004)

We went with Horizon on our first bareboat charter. They were reccomended by a broker as well. I had a very favorable impression of their operation and think you would be very pleased on all accounts. We had a few minor problems but they are to be expected. I am reasonably easily pleases and Horizon certainly fits the bill. I booked with a different outfit last year and again this year but this was purely because of price and greater variety of boats. All things being equal I would certainly not hesitate to go with them again.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My 1st liveaboard and my 1st sailing trip was on a Beneteau 432 named Divi Divi II from Horizon. Every thing was fine includeing the provisioning, included a bottle of Beefeaters Gin.

Ed


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Scott, get ready for it, your hands will be slapped for bringing a 4 year old thread back to life


----------



## neilmcd (Aug 15, 2007)

*Horizon*

This time last year was completing a week on a Bavaria 46 from Horizon out of BVI. Boat was immaculate and their staff were relaxed but professional. The chart briefing was well done and they seem relaxed about customers taking boats to Anegada - "Call us first for a weather check" was their main comment. We decided it was too far to go with only a week to circumnavigate Tortola.

Their base at Nanny Cay is a pleasant facility located away from the bustle of the capital city about 40 mins drive from the airport. Although there is no major supermarket there, they do have a modest food store, hardware, hotel, restaurant and bar. We used all of these facilities. They will get our business again if/when we decide to go back to BVI.

A wonderful vacation (first time BVI) but now many other places to visit in the world and a slightly smaller sail boat at home in Vancouver to enjoy our local cruising. If this is your first time too, you should know that they actually have wind down there! Typically steady mid to high teens (knots). Lotsa fun.


----------

